# 1973 Colt Detective 38 special IWB Holster ?



## Airbrush (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, Just about ready to give up on finding IWB Holster for My 38 Detective Special for Everyday CC&W ..I was wondering If I can cross maufactureres Lines ,appreciate any help for anyone that carries in this manner...how about this Ruger Model barrels a 2" on the Colt Thks Ruger SP101 357 Hybrid IWB Holster Horse Hide | eBay


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The SP101 is a 5 shot deck, the Det special is a 6 shot. 

Haven't looked at the holster you linked to, but typically eBay is not the place to order an unfamiliar holster.

Will post some links later after the kids are in bed and can access my laptop.


----------



## Airbrush (Jan 31, 2013)

Thks VA


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Airbrush said:


> Thks VA


You're welcome,

Check out Desibens Gunleather and Alessi Holsters, you're looking at $100+ for a holster but it will be of much better quality. I've had holsters from both and would opt for Desibens over Alessi.

Desibens has the Dec. Special listed, Alessi has the "Agent" listed which was very similar to the Dec. Special. If you want to go with Alessi, call them and discuss it to be sure they can accomodate you I've called in the past for models they didn't have listed and they were able to meet my needs.


----------



## Vintage Racer (May 27, 2011)

Nice, I have three 1973 Colt Detective Specials (one nickel and two in blue).










One holster was purchased long ago, and I can't find a model number. I also use an Uncle Mike's (size 2).


----------

